# Campsites in Norfolk?



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

We've a couple of days off this week and thinking about going to Norfolk. I've had a look at the list of MHF sites but was hoping for a recommendation from an RV owner. Anyone got any favourites? Preferably SE of Norwich.

Cheers
Doug


----------



## 100560 (Aug 16, 2006)

Not quite the right area, but we have been to the C&C club at Sandringham, very good indeed, with excellent facilities, and nice walks from the site.



Forgot to say we don't have an RV, but there is loads of room on that site.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi doug you thinking lowestoft way? I won't be much help I am afraid, not done any camping that way in the RV. 

Down a little further in Suffolk at sizewell you would get on cliff house caravan park or the nearby Vulcan Arms pub CL just on the border but south of Norwich theres the Black Swan pub CL

Olley


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Again not an RV owner but Incleboro Fields can take RV's it's in between Sheringham and Cromer at West Runton great site wardens are Ken and Lynne lovely people. Good walks from site to Cromer and Sheringham. Also a good walk from site to Felrigg House worth a day.


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

I've got to visit Horning and St Olaves so I guess Norwich isn't looking so bad after all. Going through all the CLs around Brundall and Acle. Can't believe how many there are!

DOug


----------



## 102138 (Dec 17, 2006)

This one might be too far from Norwich for you.

We usually keep our fifth wheel here but this week are away at a Country Music Festival at Hinckley, Leic.

There is a CL site at Brandon on Norfolk/Suffolk border. It is Foord Farm, Chalk Road, Brandon, Suffolk, run by Mr. Carter. Not very well known in the Brandon area, it's out of the way, it has water, power and dump point, nothing else except a beautiful outlook, close to pubs, shops. *Very *reasonably priced.

Nigel and Pamala


----------

